
What's the smallest screen width that you test responsive websites on? - jivings
https://twitter.com/JamesIvings/status/1272030702331027456
======
Minor49er
The options in the tweet are: \- 320 or less (iPhone 5/SE) \- 375 (iPhone
6/7/8/X) \- 410 (Pixel 2) \- I don't bother

For me and my team, the answer is to watch the usage stats and match the
smallest one that our users are regularly using

